# Got banned!



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

I can't believe it- I just got banned from another board for offering a goat feed coupon. The same one I offered here. I submitted the post a week ago and it was never posted to the board. I submitted another post asking why and got no answer. I went to the board and found out that they had banned me. I realize that these days you have to be careful, but we trade on another board alot. I didn't think there was a rule against it. Heck, I trade coupons every month with a fellow chicken lover from Indiana.

Oh well, just upset. PLUNK! That was the sound of the goat feed coupon going in the trash.

Gina


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! That isn't right of them to ban you. I am sorry that they did ban you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that is terrible! Well you most certainly are welcome to post such things here.  I saw your posting but I don't use purina feed so I left it for someone who does.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't use it either. I think my mom does but I am not sure if she would ever use it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that! Well, we are glad to have you here - and any help that others can offer is always greatly appriciated!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is weird that they wouldn't at least give you the opportunity to avoid the problem first. Simply zapping someone without warning for doing something so innoculous as offering a couppn exchange is really extreme.


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

Gosh, thats is all the dealers around here sell, where can I find those coupons.......lol

Thanks Leslie

New goat owner to 5 little mixed babies that nobody wanted. I wish my dog minded as well as my goats........... :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome Leslie to the Goat Spot.

here is the link to the add she placed about the coupon.

http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewt ... highlight=


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That was rude, well I'm glad you like it here 

Welcome to the Goat Spot Leslie!


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

I didn't mean to be rude...I'm sorry for whatever I said that was rude.Leslie


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oops, sorry, that posted was directed at luvmygoats getting banned, sorry about that 

Welcome though!


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow they could have just pm'ed you told you not to do that instead of banning you.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a great deal on the coupon - we got one with an order from Caprine Supply and stocked up for the winter. A free bag is always nice! :wink: Their loss - glad you're here!


----------

